# cycling ladies abroad



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all. 
I'm curious in your feedbacks about reproductive clinics. I was writing here before, my aim is to find a place for undergoing de ivf. 
So, some ladies have advised me to contact such clinics as : Invicta in Gdansk Poland, Repofit and Gennet in Czech Republic, Quiron in  Barcelona and Biotex in Ukraine. What do you think about it? I'll be grateful for any suggestions


----------

